# Bt 231 Travelaire



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Well now the 280 RS is gone. I found a new project to start modifying. Going to be a huge adjustment for us. SOB. BT 231 Breeze Toybox by Travelaire / Kustom Koach. Made in Canada. But no longer. This model was only made in 05 / 06 so hard to find. It's 23 ft long. 3 ft being the hitch. 4 ft being the rear exterior toybox that will fit my Atv perfectly. Only 16 ft living space. This unit is very hard to find any info on. I've searched and searched. Can find the odd picture but that's about it.

If anybody comes accross any info for specs ect please pass on the link. The only other problem i have is waiting for winter to be over to pick it up. Unfortunately i have a mountain pass in the way. Which they are calling for another 50 CM of snow. Wished i allready had it so i could start modding. I have a list allready and chomping at the bit.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

So , Found out that the fella who has done a lot of my trailer repairs ect over the yrs. Use to sell this particular trailer.

We got to chatting one day. And to my surprise he had a large pile of old brochures of all different types. He said if i wanted to take the time and go through them i was welcome to.

Found 2 in brand new condition for our trailer. Pretty happy about that.

After our first camping season with the new to us TH. Over all pretty happy. Set up is quick and easy. Easy to pull. All in one shower takes some getting use to.Along with a smaller fridge Did quite a few similar mods as old unit. Solar , 6 volt batteries leds fantastic fan as it has no air conditioning. Which we never use anyway as we boondock and not fond of packing a Gen. The rear toybox area was taken off and the tube frame re enforced all the way to the front of the axles. Only rated for 720 lbs so it was priority to beef that up. Been over a few moutain passes and alot of FSR and things seem to be holding up well.Hoping for one more trip this season.


----------

